# How to pick the best strain



## potroastV2 (May 29, 2006)

Finding out which strain is best for you is a little tedious at first, but by taking the time to figure out what you want to grow, in the long run you will be glad you did it. I have listed some simple questions to answer to narrow down your strain.

Where do you plant on growing marijuana outdoors / indoors ?

Do you think you would rather a good quality bud, less yield then you should lean toward a sativa plant. Or, do you think that you would like a small, compact, and a strain that will yield higher. Or. would you rather a mixture of the two 60/40 or even a 50/50.

When you smoke are you going to want a body buzz which is commonly found with indicas, or are you looking for a mental high which is found with indicas.

Next is the potency of the marijuana plant, many differant strains have different reactions, for example happy, paranoid, stupidly useless, clearer thought etc the list goes on.

Maybe this should have been first, but how much dough are you willing to spend rather it be on seeds from a seedbank or a clone from someone you know (friends are usually cheaper as you can pay them off with smoke)

The age old question quantitiy vs quality, are you looking for a high yeilding plant, medium or low, and will your sacrifice quality for yield  

Now think where you will be growing this marijuana, is the smell going to get you busted and raped by buba ? To 007 grow you will need a low smelling plant, if your neighbors can smell it and you end up in jail you picked the wrong strain 

Also think of the taste, differant strains have differant tastes, for example blueberry, grapefruit the list goes on...

How long do you want to be growing and how many crops do you want a year, some guys that are in it for the cash you can find six weeks strains and some will take up to fourteen weeks to bloom. Most strains will take seven to eight weeks. Usually when buying seeds it will tell you how long it will take.

The final after you have picked 3-4 other strains is to consult with other growers, your best resource is a forum like this where people will gladly help you. They even might be growing the same strain you are looking at and will give you pro's and con's

As for now we do not have a strain review guide, however if you would like to post information on strains that you have used it would be helpful. Use this link till then greenman runs this site and it is highly useful seedbankupdate.com/

Good luck if you need any help let me know


----------



## greenmonster (Sep 3, 2006)

You wrote: "When you smoke are you going to want a body buzz which is commonly found with indicas, or are you looking for a mental high which is found with indicas."

you meant: ...a bidy buzz which is commonly found with indicas, or are you looking for a mental high which is found with SATIVAS. <- CORRECT? 

Im just checking, Im no connoseur. You also mentioned something about potency and how different strains produce different feelings suchs as clear thinking for one strain, uselessness for another, maybe artistic creativeness with yet another. That is an important aspect of strain review i.m.h.o. and Im glad you brought it up. Unfortunately most reviews are so so very limited in details like that. Of course these type of reviews are only as reliable as the stoner writing the review is credible (and intelligent).

One last thing I have to note and I cant for the life of me understand.. How/why are great posts like this one by rollitup seemingly read over 800x and im the only one to respond?! Yea you can say its just an anomoly limited to THIS POST but check the other threads and it looks like the same story. I dont get it, I admit I dont logon as often as I should but this site still KICKS-ASS! So where are all the replies people? Hate to sound like a damn cheerleader but id like to see people step it up. Im not criticizing anyone mind you, Im just trying to raise morale  peace


----------



## jacgrass420 (Sep 17, 2006)

well my favorite strain seems to be the result of some seeds i got a couple years ago from a pot farmer, he has been growing for about 20 years and i got alot of his seedy useless stash one year and have had enough seeds to last me a lifetime... not sure which strain or even if it is a good one but it makes buds and they get me high...


----------



## onedge (Nov 23, 2006)

Is there a strain that's easy to grow indoors (noobie here), doesn't smell too much (current roomate is ok, but she's leaving in a few months and the next one may not be) and gives a good relaxing high?

I'll be growing in a "stealth box" I'm building. It will be in my closet and will have a home-made carbon filter. I'm also thinking of using some of that odor control stuff from an earlier post.

Thanks.


----------



## kearners (Apr 24, 2008)

wow i expected a big massive thread that i would be up all night reading, im shocked nobody commented!! it only takes 2 seconds people you might aswell!! nice job man,


----------



## Hazius Corpus (Apr 24, 2008)

Interesting thread and some good tips. I agree with all the above - try local, in most places there is great stuff if you can source it and it will grow the best. And if u have to buy beans, don't go cheap but avoid the trendy boutique expensive beans which are usually just crosses or F2s with a fancy smell and give a shit high.

On the UK boards, all they talk about is the taste smell and the high/stone seems to be irrelevant. Which they dont seem to know the difference between - a good 'high' to them is a couch-lock stone- can't walk can't talk shit. i actually think a lot of them have never been high - only stoned.


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hazius Corpus said:


> And if u have to buy beans, don't go cheap but avoid the trendy boutique expensive beans which are usually just crosses or F2s with a fancy smell and give a shit high.
> 
> On the UK boards, all they talk about is the taste smell and the high/stone seems to be irrelevant. Which they dont seem to know the difference between - a good 'high' to them is a couch-lock stone- can't walk can't talk shit. i actually think a lot of them have never been high - only stoned.


Speak for yourself dude!

Im in UK and most of my grows revolve around sativas and some indicas for night time. Ive been sharing my C99 clone as much as possible with friends as they seem to be interested in time-smell-yield over anything else so C99 is good for all of them listed. A true sativa is far more superior to a indica for meds. Its just finding the right sativa


As you said on spending that shouldn't ever be a issue when choosing genetics.
Pay for a true genetic that gives of true strains! 
Save money and hunt for the strain from many seeds?
I know were true value lies in all fairness!


----------



## anthonygoodison (May 27, 2009)

Indica give you a head hit, couch lock stoned feeling
Sativas Give you a body buzz energetic high


----------



## iloveit (May 27, 2009)

rollitup said:


> Do you think you would rather a good quality bud, less yield then you should lean toward a sativa plant. Or, do you think that you would like a small, compact, and a strain that will yield higher. Or. would you rather a mixture of the two 60/40 or even a 50/50.


I thought sativas are generally higher yielders than indicas because of the lengthy colas. Am I wrong?


----------



## frmrboi (May 27, 2009)

Hazius Corpus said:


> On the UK boards, all they talk about is the taste smell and the high/stone seems to be irrelevant. Which they dont seem to know the difference between - a good 'high' to them is a couch-lock stone- can't walk can't talk shit. i actually think a lot of them have never been high - only stoned.


LOL, so true, I got in argument with a crazy Welshman about this who didn't know there was a difference.
"High" is the only word they seem to use for an altered state of conscience from weed.


----------



## raiderman (May 27, 2009)

these are the seed banx i've had good luk with,Attitude seed bank-5 orders,Seed Bouticque-3 orders,Rhino seeds-9 orders,hempdepot-1 order.Blue Moonshine ,BB have always been my choice- i love couchlok purple indicas( yet they are a difficult strainsto gro if approached wrong) but i found the G13 Hp from sensi had very high yield with packed crystals,very easy to gro, hard to overwater, perfect for hydro.i'm hopin this querkle does well-- been waiting for more gorilla grape seeds avail. thanx for the thread.


----------



## dluvsgreen (May 27, 2009)

hello raiderman, i was wondering if you could recommend a few good strains for a beginner using a ebb n flow hydro system. is blue moonshine a good beginner strain?
thanks


----------



## desert fox (May 27, 2009)

Word to your mother.........Well said post. +rep


----------



## HammerFace (May 27, 2009)

hey there guys, been reading the forums lately trying to get all the right infos on growing. Mad propz rollitup! great place. Im really glad that someone made this thread, because i've been meaning to ask a few questions about which strains to choose. a little info, my grow will be stealth outdoor, smalltime, not really lookin to do anything major but take a bit for myself. I've been hearing that c99 is a great strain to go with because of the low odor and the yeild. i was looking into a couple strains on hemp depot (said this, i think, in another thrad), but I was thining about this strain here http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99xApollo11.html has anyone had any experience with these strains? or perhaps a recommendation of a good outdoor plant that a complete newb could grow in stealth? thanks much in advance!


----------



## raiderman (May 27, 2009)

dluvsgreen said:


> hello raiderman, i was wondering if you could recommend a few good strains for a beginner using a ebb n flow hydro system. is blue moonshine a good beginner strain?
> thanks


 i started out doin couchlok and purple lightening by BC seeds.easy to gro,strongass weed.sorry i've never done a ebb and flow system,i always jus put me a mix together,,love but not to much,lol.i wouldnt do a BB type strain till you get to know your plants,big buddah seeds are very easy to gro.1'm doin 15 of them presently ,and 26 BB and hashplant ,,peace.


----------



## jonblazing (Jun 16, 2009)

iloveit said:


> I thought sativas are generally higher yielders than indicas because of the lengthy colas. Am I wrong?


 I believe you are wrong because generally sativas are much less dense than compact weighty indica buds. Indica plants bud covers the stalks while sativas are budding more at tops joints.


----------



## moodster (Jun 16, 2009)

desert fox said:


> Word to your mother.........Well said post. +rep


 A brother from another mother !


----------



## raiderman (Jun 16, 2009)

moodster said:


> A brother from another mother !


 who? lol. i would recommend g13 hp if you can get pass the price. hard to overwater, can take a little newby abuse and come out strong,lol, white widow is another , easy gro.i had buds the size of 4 coke cans on one stalk .2 gal. containers.


----------



## bigwity (Jan 19, 2010)

ive been growing a strain that is bubblegum x jamican pearl it has very little smell isnt the most potenet of weed but it yeilds like a mother fucker. ive just cut the last one down and have moved onto some type of sativa bagseed it smells piney and sour who knows what it is


----------



## skiz1989 (Sep 11, 2010)

EVERYTHING else aside what strain would you suggest for a great "high"? 

I have tried alot of unknown street shit, but i have also had White rhino, super lemon haze and blue cheese which all give me a couchlock type feeling. The couchlock is great for bed but wouldnt mind a more social type smoke where i can still move about. Nothing worse than being super hungry but too lazy to get food lol. The blue cheese not so much but the rhino is one hell of a strong smoke. 

suggestions? (while i did say everything else aside, pref a strain that combines best value for money with a nice cerebral high please  )


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 11, 2010)

sativas in general take longer to grow than indicas.




they are more "psychedelic." indicas tend to yield more than sativas due to their bushy growth, thats why there are so many sativa indica hybrids. a 100% indica will yield more than a 100% sativa every time. 
i think one of the most important issues you need to tackle is odor proofing your grow room and making sure you minimize your heat trace.


----------

